# [Ubuntu] 2 Monitore



## Haruka (14. November 2006)

Aloah!

Ich hab an meiner Graka (Nvidia 6400) 2 Monitore angeschlossen und versuch nun Ubuntu davon zu überzeugen die beiden im TwinView zu betreiben - bisher vergeblich.

Die 3 Zeilen die man laut NVidia in die xorg.conf einfügen soll (ich find grad die URL nich *brumm*) enden damit, dass ich nur noch auf einem der Monitore ein graues Rechteck hab >_<

Alle anderen Beispiele, die ich im Netz gefunden hab, endeten damit, dass sich der X-Server erst gar nich mehr starten lies... und dass ich auch noch ein absoluter Ubuntu- bin, erschwert das die Sache natürlich irgendwie...

Bin für jeden hilfreichen Tip dankbar ._,


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. November 2006)

Schreibe niemals das Wort n-0-o-b aus ;-)

Es sind schon ein paar mehr Zeilen die man eintragen sollte.

Auf wiki.ubuntuusers.de gibt es sehr viele Anleitungen.

Wenn Du es nicht hinbekommst brauche ich genauere Angaben.
Was für Monitore (dsub + dsub, dvi + dsub oder dvi + dvi) sind angeschlossen?
Wenn Du mir - sofern die Anleitung nicht hilft - auch noch die xorg.conf in den Thread anhängst, korrigiere ich diese so das Dein Twinview läuft.

Übrigens: Aiglx + Beryl mit einem Dual Monitor System ROCKS!


----------



## Haruka (15. November 2006)

Erstmal danke, dass du dich meines Problems annimmst ^^

Genau das von Ubuntu-Users war das was ich meinte, was ich schon (in verschiedenen Kombis) probiert hatte ^^;

Die Monitore sind 2 Dell TFTs, einer an DVI und einer an VGA. Und zu erkennen scheint er beide, denn er bootet auf dem einen und switcht dann rüber auf den anderen sobald er den X-Server läd.

Die xorg.conf hab ich auch mal angehängt


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. November 2006)

Ich werde heute Nacht eine korrigierte Fassung anhängen. So wie es aussieht hast Du eine ähnliche Konfiguration wie ich


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. November 2006)

Sorry, etwas verspätet 

Meine Fassung ist etwas kürzer. Man muss nicht beide Monitore in eine *Monitor-Sektion* packen:


```
Section "Device"
	Identifier	"NVIDIA Corporation NV40 [GeForce 6800 GT]"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
	Option		"NvAGP"				"1"
	Option		"NoLogo"			"True"
	Option		"RenderAccel"			"True"
	Option		"TwinView"			"True"
	Option		"MetaModes"			"DFP-0: 1280x1024, CRT-1: 1280x1024; DFP-0: 1280x1024, CRT-1: NULL"
	Option		"TwinViewOrientation"		"CRT-1 RightOf DFP-0"
	Option		"SecondMonitorHorizSync"	"UseEdidFreqs"
	Option		"SecondMonitorVertRefresh"	"UseEdidFreqs"
	Option		"ConnectedMonitor"		"DFP-0,CRT-1"
	Option		"UseDisplayDevice"		"DFP-0,CRT-1"
	Option		"HWcursor"			"True"
	Option		"CursorShadow"			"True"
	Option		"CursorShadowAlpha"		"32"
	Option		"CursorShadowXOffset"		"3"
	Option		"CursorShadowYOffset"		"3"
	Option		"TripleBuffer"		"True"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"BenQ FP937s+"
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Device		"NVIDIA Corporation NV40 [GeForce 6800 GT]"
	Monitor		"BenQ FP937s+"
	DefaultDepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		1
		Modes		"1280x1024"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		4
		Modes		"1280x1024"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		8
		Modes		"1280x1024"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		15
		Modes		"1280x1024"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		16
		Modes		"1280x1024"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		24
		Modes		"1280x1024"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Durch die Optionen "SecondMonitorHorizSync -> UseEdidFreqs" und "SecondMonitorVertRefresh -> UseEdidFreqs" kann man auf die Angabe per Hand verzichten.


Erklärung zu MetaModes:

```
Option		"MetaModes"			"DFP-0: 1280x1024, CRT-1: 1280x1024; DFP-0: 1280x1024, CRT-1: NULL"
```

DFP-0 ist der erste Monitor (digital)
CRT-1 ist der zweite Monitor (analog)

Die Zahlen hinter dem "-" können variieren. Ubuntu sollte aber eine funktionierende Konfiguration am Anfang eingestellt haben (die mit den open source nv-treibern lief). Mit folgender Zeile kann man in der Konsole herausfinden welche Werte man verwenden sollte. Bei mir ist das DFP-0 und CRT-1, woanders kann aber auch CRT-0 korrekt sein.


```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep -i connected
```
Bei mir kommt folgende Ausgabe:

```
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP-0,CRT-1"
```

Mit der Option MetaModes kann ich nun einstellen wie die beiden Monitore angesprochen werden. Im Beispiel heißt das nichts anderes als

*Modus 1:* 1280+1280x1024 = 2560x1024
*Modus 2:* 12801024 = 1280x1024 (Monitor 2 bleibt aus - ist für einige Spiele recht nützlich, da kann es manchmal Probleme geben)

In Worten heißt die Zeile:

```
DFP-0 ist 1280x1024 und CRT-1 ist 1280x1024; DFP-0 ist 1280x1024 und CRT-1 ist AUS
```

Modus 1 und 2 sind durch ein Semikolon ( getrennt. Zusammengehörige Werte werden durch ein Komma (,) getrennt. Du kannst natürlich alle Werte an Dein System anpassen, falls Du diese Auflösung nicht bevorzugst. Für mich ist sie nur natürlich, auf andere Auflösungen kann ich verzichten 

XGL- / AIGLX-Optionen habe ich aus dem Beispiel entfernt. Die sind für das simple aktivieren des 2-Monitor-Systems nicht nötig.


----------



## Haruka (18. November 2006)

Danke, werd ich aber erst am Montag ausprobieren können, ob funktioniert.

Ich lass dich das Ergebnis dann wissen ^^

---

Funktioniert natürlich nicht *drop*

Ich hab das cat bei mir ausgeführt und er sagt:

```
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP-0,DFP-1"
(**) NVIDIA(0): ConnectedMonitor string: "DFP-0,DFP-1"
```

Das hab ich dann soweit in der Config angepasst. Sobald ich jetzt beim booten den zweiten Monitor anschliess, startet X nicht mehr (hängt nur einer dran, bootet X fehlerfrei durch. vermutlich weil er die Einstellungen für den TwinView ignoriert, oder?).

Das Logfile spricht:

```
(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-0:1280x1024,DFP-1:1280x1024"
(EE) NVIDIA(0): The requested configuration of display devices is not
(EE) NVIDIA(0):     supported in the hardware.

Fatal server error:
AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0
```

Stört ihn nun eventuell irgendwas an den MetaModes? Wobei der eine jetzt hier auch mit 1280x1024 läuft...


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Dezember 2006)

Haruka hat gesagt.:


> Das Logfile spricht:
> 
> ```
> (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-0:1280x1024,DFP-1:1280x1024"
> ...



Möglicherweise habe ich mich vertan. In der Logfile stehen die DFP-Werte ja meist erst drin, wenn sie korrekt sind. Eventuell mußt du die eine Zahl hinter dem DFP- ändern.
Ich schaue nochmal bei meinem System nach um sicher zu gehen.
Bitte antworte das nächste Mal mit einem neuen Eintrag oder poste mir, sofern Du im Beitrag etwas editierst, mir wird sonst keine Nachricht zugeschickt das eine Antwort vorliegt! Bin durch Zufall wieder in den Beitrag gekommen und habe gemerkt das Du im Beitrag - per edit - geantwortet hattest.


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. März 2007)

Kleines Update:
Da ich bisher immer die xorg.conf selbst editiert habe ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen das man nachdem man die neueren nvidia Treiber installiert hat die möglichkeit hat »nvidia-settings« aufzurufen (am besten als superuser). Man kann hier mit einer einfach zu bedienenden Oberfläche den Zweimonitorsupport aktivieren. Zusätzlich zeigt das Infofenster auch an wie welcher Monitor angesprochen wird (bei mir mittlerweile DFP-1 / DFP-0). Die Konfiguration kann man dann a) ohne Neustart anwenden und b) die Änderungen in die xorg.conf speichern lassen.
Die Betatreiber (1.0-9755) unterstützen auch ohne Probleme die Nvidia 8800 GTX. Endlich kann ich mein Ubuntu wieder mit dualscreen xserver nutzen ;-)


----------

